# Night Fishing for Bass



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been wanting to try to start fishing after dark for bass and I'm not really sure what tactics I should try. I'm thinking I need to pick up a black light for my boat (not really sure where I should mount it) and a small blacklight to clip onto my ball cap. I heard dark lures are good in the dark, I was thinking on casting across points using crank baits and top water. Not sure about throwing plastics, seems like it would be hard to judge distance in the dark. 

Anyone have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

topwaters. buzzbaits. black skirted spinnerbaits


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm usually throwing spinnerbaits and buzzbaits at night. Bright nights, go black/dark colors. Dark nights, go whites/chartreuses. I use a spinnerbait with a big ol' thumpin colorado blade, but that's my personal preference. I also have A LOT of success throwing weightless plastics. Same deal on colors as with spinnerbaits/buzzbaits. Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

big spinnerbaits, football jigs and 10" power worms. all dark colors. and as for the black light, the real advantage come from it if your using flouresant fishing line. if you have braid or flouro carbon you may want to just stick with a reg. white light. the flouresant line really glows brite under that black light and helps a ton, but if you don't want to respool your reels i would stick with white lights. i use a small headlamp made by energizer that they sell in the camping section at wal-mart. also bassmaster just put a night fishing article in the last issue. pick it up. that guy had some good ideas in there.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

this might sound crazy but ive caught bass at night on a micro chartruese chatterbait i ave also caught many on crankbaits


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

If the water is calm, fish a rebel pop-r or hula popper.

Fish parallel to the shoreline. My 5 biggest night bass were all caught less than 5 feet from shore.

Do NOT set the hook when you hear the bass hit. Wait until you feel him pull.

If you're casting from a boat, try a weightless t-rigged lizard. Cast it up onto shore, wait 5 seconds, then slowly drag in into the water. 

Be careful with this tactic though! I never realized how many cats creep along the lake shore at night.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have enough rods that a few of them are set up with mono so I am thinking of picking up a blacklight set up, seems like the couple nights I have been fishing late and working my way to the dock the bugs attack me when I turn on my white light. Now the question is will my wife miss me when she rolls over and I'm not in bed and my boat is out of the garage?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

cmalinowski said:


> Now the question is will my wife miss me when she rolls over and I'm not in bed and my boat is out of the garage?


Well she might miss you sleeping beside her OR she could enjoy the extra space in the bed while you're out fishing.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Always liked to use 3/8 or 1/2oz. spinnerbaits at night in black with #11 black pork frogs on them. A good one for you to start with would be the Rattlin midnight special from Strike King. Use a good casting rod with at least 17lb. test. and hang on tight


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I catch alot on Topwater as well, jitterbugs, buzzbaits and pop-r.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

This has been an excellent thread. I'm new to night fishing, and threw everything last night EXCEPT a spinnerbait, with no hits. I'll be sure to throw those big colorados next time I'm out.

....it was maddening. Big strikes, everywhere, even DIRECTLY beside my lure, but no hits on buzzbaits, spooks, jerkbaits, anything.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Rybo - what lake were you hitting?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the PETZL headlamps with the sweatband. Lightweight, handsfree, comfortable and bright.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I was in the Scioto. With enough broken tackle that my options were limited. At the end of the evening I had one broken rod, and another temperamental baitcaster with no line to continue throwing birdnests with!


----------



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

this may sound weird but ive had luck just using a slip bobber and bass minnows with a little glowstick on the top of the bobber. Works everytime for me.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

i use alot of weightless sweet beavers around shorlines i have caught them on a variety of different colors and sizes. colors ranging from blue, watermelon, brown, green, black and even black with chartreuse tips. Frogs and poppers work well I have even tied on my size 13 rapala x-walk what i use for muskies and walk the dog with that and have had some luck. You would think big bait=big fish but bass are tenacious i have had some 9 or 10 inch bass blow up my x-walk and the bass is just a bit bigger than the rapala. Buzzbaits and spinners work as others have mentions. 

Give sweet beavers a try and give the ole wacky rigged senko a try.


----------

